

Confessions of a Journal Editor [pdf] - gtzi
http://vita.mcafee.cc/PDF/EditorExperiences.pdf

======
splat
McAfee has also written a pretty good open-source introductory economics
textbook which can be downloaded here: www.introecon.com

